# ücra/sapa?



## hhtt

"Ücra" ve "sapa" kelimeleri birbirine çok benziyor. Bazı örnekler için aralarındaki temel farklılıklar ne olabilir?

1a. Anadolu'nun *ücra bir köyünde* askerlik yaptı  1b. Anadolu'nun *sapa bir köyünde* askerlik yaptı.

2a. Burası eskiden İstanbul'un* sapa bir semtiydi*.  2b. Burası eskiden İstanbul'un *ücra bir semtiydi.*

3a. Norveç Kuzey kutbuna yakın* küçük ve ücra bir ülkedir.*  3b. Norveç Kuzey kutbuna yakın *küçük ve sapa bir ülkedir.* 

4a. Doğa yürüyüşü kavramı Avrupa'dan ziyade, Asya ve _Güney Amerika'nın *ücra*_* dağlarıyla* özdeşleştirilir genelde.
4b. Doğa yürüyüşü kavramı Avrupa'dan ziyade, Asya ve _Güney Amerika'nın* sapa *_*dağlarıyla* özdeşleştirilir genelde.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Bana göre; bir yer _ücra_ ise bizim yaşadığımız yerlere uzaktır. Anca bir tane yol gidiyordur belki oraya. Bir yer _sapa _ise, şu an gittiğim güzergâha ters kalıyordur. Merkezî bir yer bile, ücra değildir ama o an bana göre sapa olabilir.

O yüzden sizin verdiğiniz örneklerinden hiçbirinde ben "sapa"yı kullanmam. Kime göre sapa yani? Avustralya bize göre ücra bir yer. Ben Avustralya'ya gideceksem Norveç sapa olur. Grönland bize göre ücra bir ada ama ben Grönland'a gideceksem Norveç sapa olmaz. Yolumun üzeri gibi bir şey.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Bana göre; bir yer _ücra_ ise bizim yaşadığımız yerlere uzaktır. Anca bir tane yol gidiyordur belki oraya. Bir yer _sapa _ise, şu an gittiğim güzergâha ters kalıyordur. Merkezî bir yer bile, ücra değildir ama o an bana göre sapa olabilir.
> 
> O yüzden sizin verdiğiniz örneklerinden hiçbirinde ben "sapa"yı kullanmam. Kime göre sapa yani? Avustralya bize göre ücra bir yer. Ben Avustralya'ya gideceksem Norveç sapa olur. Grönland bize göre ücra bir ada ama ben Grönland'a gideceksem Norveç sapa olmaz. Yolumun üzeri gibi bir şey.



Yani sapa görecelidir demek istemişsiniz. Ama görecelilik "sapı kalmak"  anlamında kullanılırken gerçekleşmez mi? Bir yer "ücra" ise zorunlu olarak "sapa" da değil midir ve"sapa bir yer" zorunlu olarak "ücra bir yer" değil midir? 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Bir yer ücra olabilir, genellikle ücra bir yer sapadır da. Çünkü genelde oraya gitmiyoruzdur. Ama eğer ben o ücra yere gidiyorsam şu anda, o zaman orası artık sapa değildir.

Bana göre sapa demek "yoldan sapmamı gerektirecek bir güzergâhta kalıyor" anlamına geliyor. Yolunuzun üzeri değil yani, geçerken şöyle bir uğrayamazsınız.

Ankara'dan İstanbul'a giden biri için Tunceli sapa olur;
Ankara'dan Tunceli'ye giden biri için İstanbul sapa olur.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Avustralya bize göre ücra bir yer.



Sanki atladığımız bir şey varmış gibi. Ücra  uzağın yanında tenha/ıssız anlamlarını da taşımaz mı? Yani ücra=uzak+tenha?


----------



## Rallino

Evet, orası öyle. Ücra ile sapa'yı ayırt etmek için öyle söyledim ama ücra sadece "uzak" anlamında kullanılmıyor, doğru.


----------

